# Mamma mia Mattia quanto è.



## Tebina (5 Giugno 2013)

Ci sono dei momenti che sento Mattia così dentro di me da risultare quasi una sensazione fisica.
Qualche giorno fa ho comprato un bastone per tende bianco e delle bellissime tende rosa confetto in cotone, lunghe e morbide.
I gatti, a forza di fare Tarzan su quelle a pannello della stanza delle orchidee le hanno distrutte e lì, una tenda, ci vuole assolutamente. Non deve entrare troppa luce.
Alle sette vado in cantina, prendo il trapano e mi dirigo nella stanza delle orchidee.
Arriva Mattia e -Che fai con il trapano?-
-Provo le punte per farti una craniotomia.-
E' sbiancato -Ma vuoi mettere le tende?-
-Che idea bislacca. No. Voglio farti una craniotomia, davvero.-
-Ma te le metto io dai...-
Terrore (mio) -No no amore global, faccio io davvero. Ci vuole un secondo.-
E intanto vado in cameretta, prendo la scala, mi giro. Mattia con il trapano in mano.
Ovvero. Come dare un fucile automatico ad un bambino di 5 anni.
:scared:
-Mattia dammi quel trapano.-
-Spostati. Tienimi la scala che ondeggia in maniera inquietante.-
-Appunto, fai salire me che non ondeggia, e poi  cos'è sta novità che usi il trapano? Il trapano è il mio, e l'ho sempre usato io in questa casa, considerato che non sai nemmeno appendere un chiodo!-
Ha abbassato la testa guardandomi. Serissimo.
-Il trapano lo uso io. Ora smettila di starnazzare come un oca inferocita e passami ciò che ti chiedo.-


Prima del tradimento avrei continuato a starnazzare, terrorizzata che potesse far crollare la parete con il trapano. Lo avrei fatto scendere dalla scala. E avrei continuato inconsapevolmente a sminuirlo. 
perchè per me il ragionamento era semplice.
Io so usare il trapano tu no.
Perchè complicare un lavoro semplice?

Ma ieri non era prima del tradimento. E io non sono più quella Tebe un po' castrante maniaca del controllo.
Ieri mi si è gonfiato il cuore. 
Eravamo nella stanzetta delle orchidee. Faceva caldo. Mille odori di fiori. I gatti che rompevano piacevolmente le scatole.
Gli ho sorriso -Ok capo. Qualsiasi cosa succeda hai la mia totale fiducia. Ti spiace se non guardo?-
Abbiamo riso entrambi- Dai Tebe se non riesco nemmeno a mettere un fischer sono proprio da buttare nell'umido no?-
-Mattia: farai un lavoro talmente perfetto che se anche i gatti si arrampicassero non crollerà niente. vai amore global. Buca!-

E quell'ora che abbiamo passato nei lavori. A mettere poi su le tende rosa confetto. A sistemare le orchidee e le altre piante. E' stato. _Intenso_. Una boccata di ossigeno in questo periodo che continua ad essere di merda.
E come due cranio siamo poi rimasti  abbracciati in fissa sulle tende nuove, che stanno benissimo.
-Rosa eh?-
-Questa è la mia stanza e quindi si. Rosa. -
-Teoricamente è la stanza degli ospiti.-
-No, è la stanza delle orchidee e a loro piace il rosa.-
-Guarda che sono proprio uno sfigato all'ennesima potenza.-
-Perchè?-
-Hai i gusti delle conigliette di play boy senza averne le tette.-

poi mi è saltato addosso e abbiamo zompato




e stamattina, con la sua gatta in braccio. Era davanti alle tende che diceva.
_Che bel lavoro e micina bella?


_:inlove::inlove::inlove:

io quest'uomo lo amo quasi quanto amo me.


----------



## viola di mare (5 Giugno 2013)

che belli che siete :inlove:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

:sposi:


----------



## oceansize (5 Giugno 2013)

che bello , mi piace sta cosa che prima lo avresti mostrizzato e ora lo hai appoggiato in questa cosa


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2013)

oceansize;bt8552 ha detto:
			
		

> che bello , mi piace sta cosa che prima lo avresti mostrizzato e ora lo hai appoggiato in questa cosa


Le avevo sempre giudicate cazzate e invece...nel nostro rapporto sono importanti. Per lui intendo.
E tante piccole cazzate poi si trasformano in cazzate più grandi, ovvero. Problemi.
Per cosa?
Io sono la più flessibile della coppia e in qualche modo la più malleabile.
Si fa quel che si puo.


ma pure lui è cambiato tanto. 
Un lavoro di squadra diciamo.:mrgreen:


----------



## Alessandra (6 Giugno 2013)

anche le "cazzate"...la scelta del colore delle tende piuttosto che altro... sono tutti mattoncini...malta...che costruiscono il rapporto...giorno per giorno...


che belli che siete


----------



## Guest (6 Giugno 2013)

che teneri!


----------



## Calispera (6 Giugno 2013)

bello leggerti così, anche se quella stanza è un pò mia, no???


----------

